

Hackers Unite: How Can Spam Spoofing Be Defeated? - dpapathanasiou

So I go to check my mail and I get dozens of "Undelivered Mail Returned to Sender" messages from a server in France.<p>No, I'm not Julia, and I don't have a private message to send to every permutation of "Thierry[0-9]*" at the French site.<p>And yes, I know how easy it is for a spammer to set an email's "From" header so that it looks like it came from the info address at my domain.<p>Other than just ignore it, what can I do to prevent this from happening?<p>(Yes, it's not a huge problem in the grand scheme of things, but still annoying)<p>Any ideas?
======
rms
I've been getting this for years from my domain... I don't think there's much
you can do short of fixing the SMTP protocol

~~~
dpapathanasiou
_I don't think there's much you can do short of fixing the SMTP protocol_

Yes, that's what I thought.

I remember there was a vigilante effort, to attack the sites advertised in
spam, but that too ran into difficulties and shut down.

